# Urteil: Viele 0190-Dienste muessen kuenftig selbst kassieren



## sascha (19 August 2005)

*Urteil: Viele 0190-Dienste muessen kuenftig selbst kassieren*

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat ein Urteil (Az. III ZR 3/05) gefällt, das Verbraucher im Streit um 0190 und 0900-Verbindungen stärkt – und in der Mehrwertdienstebranche für Aufruhr sorgen dürfte. Die Karlsruher Richter stellten fest, dass so genannte Verbindungsnetzbetreiber in der Regel bei Telefonkunden kein Geld für 0190 oder 0900-Verbindungen kassieren dürfen. Betroffen davon sind Unternehmen wie etwa Talkline, dtms, In-telligence oder MCN. Gerade im Streit um Dialer-Verbindungen kassierten sie in der Vergangenheit, oft mit Hilfe von Inkassofirmen, Telefonkunden ab - zu Unrecht, wie der BGH feststellte. 

Anlass der BGH-Entscheidung ist der Fall eines Verbrauchers, bei dem zwischen April und Oktober 2002 rund 1100 Euro an Gebühren für 0190-Verbindungen aufgelaufen waren. Er weigerte sich diese zu bezahlen – und landete vor Gericht. Verklagt wurde er allerdings nicht von seiner eigenen Telefonfirma oder einem Dialerbetreiber, sondern von einer Inkassofirma, der die Talkline GmbH und Co KG die Rechte an der angeblichen Forderung abgetreten hatte. Talkline fungierte bei den teuren Anwahlen als so genannte Verbindungsnetzbetreiberin. Das heisst: Die 0190-Anwahlen des Verbrauchers landeten nicht direkt bei den jeweiligen Anbietern der teuren Inhalte, sondern wurden über den Umweg Talkline geschaltet. Die Zwischenschaltung solcher Verbindungsnetzbetreiber war und ist gängige Praxis im System der oft weiter- und untervermieteten 0190-Nummern. Vor allem in den Jahren 2002 bis 2004 bekamen das viele Verbraucher zu spüren. Wenn sie sich weigerten, hohe Dialer-Rechnungen zu bezahlen wurden sie plötzlich mit Mahnungen und Klagen von Unternehmen konfrontiert, deren Namen sie vorher nicht einmal kannten.

*Verbraucher siegte in allen Instanzen*

Das Inkassounternehmen argumentierte in dem Rechtsstreit damit, dass Talkline einen Anspruch auf die Bezahlung habe. Denn bei der Anwahl der teuren Verbindungen habe der Mann zugleich einen Vertrag mit Talkline geschlossen. Der Verbraucher widersprach – und bekam nicht nur in den ersten Instanzen vor dem Amtsgericht Brandenburg und dem Landgericht Potsdam Recht, sondern nun auch vor dem Bundesgerichtshof. Wer einen teuren 0190 oder 0900-Dienst wählt könne nicht damit rechnen, dass noch ein Unternehmen zwischengeschaltet ist, so die Meinung des III. Zivilsenats. Das gelte vor allem in solchen Fällen, in denen die Mitwirkung solcher „Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreiber“ nicht nach außen deutlich wird. Wer zum Beispiel über Call-by-Call ins Internet geht, suche sich ganz bewusst eine bestimmte Telefonfirma“ aus, meinten die Richter. Bei den 0190 oder 0900-Einwahlen wisse der Nutzer dagegen gar nicht, dass mehrere Firmen ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben. Juristisch ausgedrückt: Der Nutzer gebe sein Angebot auf Verbindungsherstellung nur gegenüber der Telefongesellschaft ab, die auch seinen Anschluss stellt (meisten die Telekom) - aber eben nicht gegenüber einem möglicherweise beteiligten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber. Mit dieser Begründung wies der Bundesgerichtshof die Revision des Inkassounternehmens ab. Der Verbraucher müsse das Geld nicht bezahlen, weil er mit Talkline keinen Vertrag geschlossen habe.

*Das Ende des Versteckspiels*

In der Praxis dürfte die höchstrichterliche Entscheidung durchaus Folgen haben. Gerade unseriöse Anbieter der Mehrwertdienstebranche konnten sich bisher nämlich gut hinter den Verbindungsnetzbetreibern verstecken: Sie zockten die Verbraucher durch dubiose Tricks ab, das Kassieren der strittigen 0190-Gebühren überließen sie dann Firmen wie Talkline oder IN-telligence und deren Inkassofirmen. Das wird in Zukunft nicht mehr so einfach sein. Stattdessen werden die Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter selbst gezwungen sein, sich mit zahlungsunwilligen Kunden herumzuschlagen. Ob sie das tun können und werden, bleibt abzuwarten.

*Weitere Fakten und Hintergründe*

Wie funktioniert das System der Mehrwertdienste? Wer kassiert mit, wenn teure 0190-Nummern angerufen werden? Was steckt hinter Fachbegriffen wie Teilnehmernetzbetreiber und Verbindungsnetzbetreiber? Das zeigt Ihnen Dialerschutz.de in einem eigenen Kapitel.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=281

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Der Jurist (19 August 2005)

Das Urteil im Volltext. zum Nachlesen blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Antidialer (19 August 2005)

Mal eine Frage dazu:

Welche Auswirkungen hat das Urteil auf Handypay?

Hier ist es ja praktisch genau so wie bei Dialern, mit dem Unterschied, das hier die Kosten von den Netzbetreibern bzw Providern eingezogen werden. Die Hintermänner (also die "Partnerprogrammbetreiber") sitzen auch hier im Dunkeln.


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Noch deutlicher:

Die Erbringung der Leistung erfolgt über das Internet. Daran sind die Handy-Netzbetreiber und Zwischenhändler in keiner Weise beteiligt. Sie transportieren nur den Bezahlcode.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (19 August 2005)

Lässt sich durchaus in Anlehnung an das Urteil vertreten. Der Durchschnittskunde weiss nix von allerlei Mitverdienern/Paymentabwicklern. Eine Willenserklärung gibt er daher nur gegenüber dem Inhalteanbieter der Seite und nicht gegenüber der erst in den ABG erkennbaren Handypayfirma ab.


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Bei Heise fragt einer, ob das auch gegen Auslandsdialer hilft.

Das wäre gut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (19 August 2005)

Jetzt auch bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62978


> *BGH: Forderungen von Verbindungsnetzbetreibern an Telefonkunden hinfällig*
> 
> Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreibern stehen keine eigenen Ansprüche gegen Telefonendkunden zu, entschied der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) nun letztinstanzlich. Der BGH führt in dem jetzt veröffentlichten Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 (Az. III ZR 3/05) aus, dass zwischen Anschlussinhaber und Verbindungsnetzbetreiber kein eigenes Vertragsverhältnis entstehe; der Betreiber verbinde lediglich Telefonate zwischen den Netzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## tuxedo (19 August 2005)

Jetzt ist der Artikel auch bei Heise zu lesen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62978


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Das wird bestimmt lustig, wenn die Schützengilde Estebruegge selbst ihre offenen Forderungen inkassieren will.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2005)

Schade, das Urteil hätte  mindestens 2 Jahre früher kommen müssen. Das hätte vielen  viel Ärger und Geld erspart.
Aber es ist immerhin beruhigend zu wissen, dass auch der BGH lernfähig ist...

cp


----------



## Gluko (20 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... Daran sind die Handy-Netzbetreiber und Zwischenhändler in keiner Weise beteiligt. Sie transportieren nur den Bezahlcode.


Hallo Dietmar,

das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wird den der Müll nicht über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet?

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## dvill (20 August 2005)

Die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sind mit einfachen Durchleitungsgebühren an der Leistungserbringung beteiligt und haben sicherlich ein berechtigtes Interesse, dies bezahlt zu bekommen. Sie müssen nur an ihren Vertragspartner wenden. Der Endkunde ist es eben nicht.

Beim Handydialer (so, wie es sicht zur Zeit darstellt) läuft die Dienstleistung über das Internet, dessen Zugang der Verbraucher ohnehin selbst bezahlt. Insofern geht es nicht um Mehrwerte, sondern einfach um Bezahlung Handy-fremder Leistungen über die Handyrechnung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (20 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sind mit einfachen Durchleitungsgebühren an der Leistungserbringung beteiligt und haben sicherlich ein berechtigtes Interesse, dies bezahlt zu bekommen. Sie müssen nur an ihren Vertragspartner wenden. ... l


vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=17538#17538




			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn ich Ihren zweiten Absatz in dem oben genannten Schreiben richtig deute, was offensichtlich erschwert werden sollte, hat die dtms Leistungen - oder sollte es richtigerweise Leitungen heißen - an die Interfun vermietet.
> 
> Deshalb rege ich an, dass die dtms sich mit ihrem Mieter Interfun unmittelbar auseinandersetzt und nicht versucht, im Durchgriff auf mich als Vermieter sich zu befriedigen, indem sie versucht, eine vermeintliche Forderung der Interfun an mich einzuziehen. Dazu wäre im übrigen der Nachweis eines Forderungsübergangs notwendig.  ....


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*Nachfrage*

Was ist eigentlich an dem BGH-Urteil so aufregend ? 
Wenn ich dass richtig verstehe, steht da nur mit wem der Dienstvertrag zustande kommt: Anrufer + Diensteanbieter.

Welcher Netzbetreiber geht denn von was Anderem aus (ausser jetzt Talkline in diesem "künstlich" erzeugten Fall) ?  

Gruss

Kim


----------



## sascha (23 August 2005)

> Welcher Netzbetreiber geht denn von was Anderem aus (ausser jetzt Talkline in diesem "künstlich" erzeugten Fall) ?



Alle.


----------



## kim hyun wook (23 August 2005)

*...hhhhmmmhhh...*

??

Heißt das jeder Netzbetreiber in Deutschland ist bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der Vertrag mit ihm selbst zustande gekommen ist ? 
Die Beiträge im Forum sehen anders aus; da ist meist von Abtretung die Rede....

Gruss

Kim


----------



## sascha (24 August 2005)

Ein nicht unbekannter Rechtsanwalt bringt das in seinem aktuellen Newsletter so auf den Punkt:



> Mit dieser höchstrichterlichen Entscheidung dürften sich eine Vielzahl von
> Zahlungsklagen aus Mehrwertdienste-Verhältnissen in Rauch auflösen, weil
> jeweils der Kläger bzw. der Anspruchsteller gar nicht Inhaber der
> Forderung ist.



Damit dürfte Deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2005)

*Re: Nachfrage*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich an dem BGH-Urteil so aufregend ?
> Wenn ich dass richtig verstehe, steht da nur mit wem der Dienstvertrag zustande kommt: Anrufer + Diensteanbieter.
> Welcher Netzbetreiber geht denn von was Anderem aus (ausser jetzt Talkline in diesem "künstlich" erzeugten Fall) ?
> Gruss
> Kim



In dem   konkreten Fall  (blaue Schrift anklicken und schon bist Du auf der Inhalts-Übersicht) wäre die juristische Argumentation viel einfacher gewesen, wenn das BGH-Urteil bereits in der Welt gewesen wäre.
Denn es kam nicht der Dienstanbeiter, sondern der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und wollte abkassieren. Der BGH hat jetzt meine Rechtsauffasung bestätigt. Das macht das Urteil so aufregend. Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und seine Inkasso-Unternehmen hatten eine völlig andere Rechtsauffassung.



			
				kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> ??
> Heißt das jeder Netzbetreiber in Deutschland ist bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der Vertrag mit ihm selbst zustande gekommen ist ?
> Die Beiträge im Forum sehen anders aus; da ist meist von Abtretung die Rede....
> Gruss
> Kim



Ja. Der "Abtretende" *) war meist der Verbiendungsnetzbetreiber. Als in dem konkret genannten Fall war der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber die dtms. Diese hat ihre vermeintliche Forderung an nexnet bzw. Intrum Iustitia angetreten.
Interfun ist nie in Erscheinung getreten, obgleich Interfun Telefonleitungen bei der dtms gemietet hatte.
In den anderen Fällen mit anderen Akteuren sind die Verhältnisse ähnlich.


*) Der "Abtretende" steht in Anführungszeichen, weil wer keine Forderung hat, auch keine abtreten kann, so jetzt der BGH.


----------



## kim hyun wook (24 August 2005)

Hey, 

danke für die Antworten.

Trotzdem zwei Nachfragen:
1. Und wenn der Abtretende* (= Verbindungsnetzbetreiber) sich zuvor die Forderung vom Diensteanbieter abtreten lässt ? Was sollte ihn dann hindern ? 

2. Sag doch einfach mal auf welche Seite des BGH-Urteils Du Dich beziehst  (zum Nachlesen). 

Ich bin u.a. so vorsichtig, weil im ersten Posting von Sascha folgendes steht:

"Juristisch ausgedrückt: Der Nutzer gebe sein Angebot auf Verbindungsherstellung nur gegenüber der Telefongesellschaft ab, die auch seinen Anschluss stellt (meisten die Telekom) - aber eben nicht gegenüber einem möglicherweise beteiligten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber. Mit dieser Begründung wies der Bundesgerichtshof die Revision des Inkassounternehmens ab. "

Diese Aussage - Angebot auf Verbindungsherstellung nur gegenüber dem Anschlussnetzbetreiber - finde ich im ganzen BGH-Text nicht. Du etwa ?

Grüsse

Kim


----------



## sascha (24 August 2005)

> Diese Aussage - Angebot auf Verbindungsherstellung nur gegenüber dem Anschlussnetzbetreiber - finde ich im ganzen BGH-Text nicht. Du etwa ?



Glaubs einfach. Seite 5, ab Punkt b) Es kommt kein Vertrag mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zustande.


----------



## kim hyun wook (25 August 2005)

Soll das ein Witz sein ? "Glauben" und "...nicht ganz unbekannte Anwälte..." ?

Lies doch bitte nochmal meine Fragen.....und dann sag mir bitte zusätzlich in welchem Posting ich bisher behauptet habe, dass der Vertrag mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zustande kommt ?


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2005)

Zur Frage nach dem Zitat:



			
				BGH auf Seite 5 schrieb:
			
		

> b) Ein Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen kommt jedoch, zumindest in Fallgestaltungen wie der vorliegenden, zwischen dem Anschlußnutzer (gegebenenfalls im Namen des Anschlußinhabers) und dem Verbindungsnetz-und Plattformbetreiber nicht zustande. Es dürfte bereits an der Abgabe einer Realofferte fehlen, wenn, wie hier, die Mitwirkung des Betreibers an der Herstellung der Verbindung zwischen dem Anschluß des Nutzers und
> dem Mehrwertdienst nach außen nicht deutlich wird.


Sascha hat den BGH zutreffend "übersetzt".

Zur Frage nach der Rechtslage bei einer Abtretung:

Dann muss sich das Telekommunikationsunternehmen mit allen Einwänden auseinandersetzen, die gegenüber dem Diensteanbieter bestehen.

Eine dummdreiste Einlassung, etwa wie .... "Sie haben die Verbindungsleistung genutzt, Sie müssen bezahlen, wenden Sie sich wegen weiterer Reklamationen an den Diensteanbieter und verlangen Sie dort gegebenfalls Ihr Geld zurück." sind damit ein für alle Mal ausgeschlossen.

Um es auf einen Nenner zu bringen: Der BGH hat hat indirekt gesagt, es kommt auf die Leistung des Diensteanbieters an und sonst nichts. Verbindungskosten sind nebenbei anfallende Kosten, etwa wie Porto beim Versandhandel. Da kassiert auch das Versandhaus und nicht der Paketdienst (jedenfalls nicht aus eigenem Recht, sondern nur aus abgetretenem etwa bei Nachnahme).

Noch einen persönlichen Hinweis:

Mit Postings wie


			
				kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Witz sein ? "Glauben" und "...nicht ganz unbekannte Anwälte..." ?
> Lies doch bitte nochmal meine Fragen.....und dann sag mir bitte zusätzlich in welchem Posting ich bisher behauptet habe, dass der Vertrag mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zustande kommt ?


 machst Du Dich hier gleich richtig beliebt. Um es deutlich zu sagen, falls Du hier einen Troll abgeben willst, bist zu an der falschen Adresse.
Wer anständig fragt, auch insistierend bis nervig fragt, bekommt von mir eine Antwort. Trolle nie.


----------



## kim hyun wook (25 August 2005)

Dann fass ich das Ganze für mich nochmal so zusammen:

1. Verbindungsnetzbetreiber darf die Forderungen geltend machen. Voraussetzung: Abtretung.

2. Er muss sich mit allen Einwendungen des Nutzers herumschlagen. Das machen die natürlich längst auch - mit elektronischen Schnittstellen im Internet in die der Diensteanbieter seine "Nutzungsbeweise" einstellen kann (selbst erfahren)

Was also war gleich das Neue am Urteil ? 

Vermutung: 
Der Anschlussnetzbetreiber muss sich bisher nur eingeschränkt Einwendungen des Nutzers entgegen halten lassen. Dieses Verfahren war der Versuch dies auch für Verbindungsnetzbetreiber nachzubasteln....Deshalb "künstlich" 

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Er muss sich mit allen Einwendungen des Nutzers herumschlagen. Das machen die natürlich längst auch - mit elektronischen Schnittstellen im Internet in die der Diensteanbieter seine "Nutzungsbeweise" einstellen kann (selbst erfahren)


so wird ein Schuh draus, daher das angebliche Unverständnis für das Urteil..
handfestes Eigeninteresse....

"si tacuisses ...."


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2005)

*Noch einmal:* Neu ist, dass durch das Telefonieren allein bzw. das Nutzen der Leitung eines Unternehmens kein Vertrag angenommen wird. Damit ist die ganz Anscheinsproblematik für einen Vertragsschluss weggepustet.

Also bisher: Vertrag, wenn Verbindung stand, weil Wählen ohne bewußte Bewegung von Fingern nicht möglich war. Das wird wohl noch weitergelten, soweit es um reine Telefonie als Sprachverbindung geht, weil hier die Sprachverbindung, die Dienstleistung ist auf die die beiden Partner abstellen. *Sprachverbindung als Hauptleistung.*

Jetzt neu: Wird über die Telefonverbindung über die Verbindungsleistung hinaus, weitere Dienste erbracht, dann soll hier das gelten, was sonst im Recht der Dienstleistungen gilt. Die Dienstleistung mit ihrem Inhalt begründet die Forderung, nicht die Verbindung als Nebengeschäft. *Mehrwertdienst ist Hauptleistung, Telefonverbindung zur Übermittlung ist Nebenleistung.*

Das Entgelt für die Nebenleistung muss vom Entgelt der Hauptleistung abgedeckt oder gesondert vereinbart sein. Aber nur der Anbieter der Hauptleistung kann auch das Entgelt für die Nebenleistung fordern.

Das ist wie beim Versandhandel. Wer Ware versendet, muss das Porto bezahlen. Allerdings kann der Versender die Kosten für das Porto in den Preis einkalkulieren oder gesondert (Versandkosten) aufschlagen. Aber nur er kann es verlangen. Selbst bei Nachnahme bleibt es eine Forderung des Versenders und wird nicht zur Forderung des Paketdienstes.

*Jetzt alles klar?*


Zur Abtretung: Schau zunächst mal wie Du das elektronisch hinbekommst. Die Erfüllung der gesetzlichen Pflicht zur Übergabe der Original-Abtretungs-Urkunde.

Das erschwert das Geschäft auf der formalen Seite. Weiter schlagen alle Einwände voll durch. Das heißt, jeder Einwand gegen die "Dienstleistung" (Nicht-Erfüllung, Schlecht-Erfüllung, fehlender Vertragsschluss, fehlende Genehmigung bei Vertrag mit Minderjährigen usw.) können dazu führen, dass keine Erfüllung, also kein Entgelt, verlangt werden kann.

Nach der alten Rechtsauffassung, die jetzt vom BGH weggepustet wurde, haben nach Auffassung der Verbindungsanbieter keinen wirksamen Einwand begründet. Dieser Rechtsauffassung waren anfangs viele Amtsgericht gefolgt, vgl.  die rot gekennzeichneten Urteile bei Dialer&Recht. Diese Rechtsprechung ist nach dem BGH-Urteil nicht mehr möglich, weil schlicht falsch.

*Auch hier jetzt alles klar?*


----------



## drboe (25 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier jetzt alles klar?


Ich sage einmal "jein". Vielleicht läßt sich das praxisnah erklären? Es gibt offenbar

a) einen Endkunden K
b) einen Carrier T
c) einen Anbieter A

K ist Kunde von T, nutzt ein Angebot von A, wobei es das Netz von T einsetzt. Ist das Netz von T das genannte "Verbindungsnetz" oder betreibt da jemand weitere Netze? Bzw. muss man das wissen? Offenbar will A von K Geld. Klar ist, dass dafür ein Vertrag bestehen muss. Ich verstehe Deine Ausführungen so, dass sich A für das Zustandekomen des Vertrages nicht auf die Verbindungsleistung von T berufen kann. Etwa so wie ein Versender V mir nicht einen Kühlschrank liefern kann und die Berechtigung seiner Forderung mit dem Transport durch die Spedition S begründen kann, während ich sage, dass ich keinen Kühlschrank will und nie einen bestellt hätte. Wenn das so ist, ist es toll, weil mir das Konstrukt schleierhaft war, wieso bei der Wahl einer im Selbstwähldienst erreichbaren Rufnummer einmal kein Vertrag zustande kommt (Anruf der Schwiegermutter), in anderen Fällen aber doch (sogn. Mehrwertdienst).

Üblich ist offenbar, dass A seine Forderungen an T abtritt und T die Gesamtforderung kassieren will. 
Übersetzt auf den Versand wäre das wohl so, als ob der Versender dem Transporteur den Kühlschrank gibt und die Forderungen aus dem (von ihm behaupteten) Vertrag. D. h. der Transporteur übernimmt die Erfüllung des Vertrages und zahlt dem Versender aus. Das ist vielleicht ungewöhnlich, aber möglich, oder? Mit welchem Einwand brächte man Letzteres nun zu Fall? Denn wenn es analog bei den sogn. Mehrwertdienste geht, müßte an dem obigen Versandgeschäft doch auch ein Pferdefuss sein (können).

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2005)

Nein, Dr. Boe, anders:

Analogie im Transportwesen:
Käufer K
Versender/Verkäufer V
Spediteur/Transporteur S.

BGH-Fall:

Inkassobüro von S klagt und behauptet, es habe die Forderung von S. per Abtretung erhalten.
BGH hierzu: Nix ist, Inhaber der Forderung ist alleine V, da K mit diesem den Vertrag über den Kühlschrank geschlossen hat.

Wenn (ja wenn) S jetzt belegen könnte, dass in einer ersten Abtretung er diese Forderung erhalten hätte, ging die Kette auf.

Im konkreten Fall hat aber niemand behauptet, die T-Com habe die eingeklagte Forderung jemals abgetreten. Also ist diese immer noch bei T-Com - alle anderen haben keinen Anspruch.
*
Jetzt klar?!*


----------



## drboe (25 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Dr. Boe, anders:
> ...
> Im konkreten Fall hat aber niemand behauptet, die T-Com habe die eingeklagte Forderung jemals abgetreten. Also ist diese immer noch bei T-Com - alle anderen haben keinen Anspruch.
> *
> Jetzt klar?!*


OK, dann scheitert es an der mangelhaft bzw. nicht belegten Kette von Abtretungen.  Damit fordert jemand formal etwas, dessen Berechtigung er nicht bzw. nicht vollständig nachweisen kann. Zunächst ein Einzelfall. Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass es systematisch nicht zu den erforderlichen Abtretungen kommt oder läßt sich das aus anderen Gründen ggf. nie/nicht erreichen, wäre das übliche Inkassomodell erledigt?  

Bzw.: wenn die Abtretungskette sauber ist: mit wem streitet man um die Leistung? Z. B. sind vermutlich nicht alle erforderlichen Nachweise im Besitz des Inkassobüros (das geht vermutlich schon wegen des BDSG nicht). Dann hat  das Inkassobüro immer schlechte Karten und der Wert von Forderungen - solche aufkaufen ist das Geschäft - sinkt vermutlich ins Bodenlose. Die Antwort des "Marktes" wird ein weitgehender Verzicht auf das Geschäft sein. Da wäre eine Übertragung auf "Handypay" dringend angebracht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2005)

@ drboe

Jetzt scheint alles klar.

Nur noch eine kleine Feinheit. Zu der notwendigen Abtretungskette ist es bisher nicht gekommen, weil der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber meinte einen eigenen Anspruch zu haben, der sich aus seinem Anteil für die Übermittlung und der Ausschüttung an den Anbieter zusammensetzte.
Die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber haben auf die alte Anscheinsbeweis-Rechtsprechung (Verbindung=Vertrag) vertraut und auf Sand gebaut.


----------



## Teleton (25 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist diese immer noch bei T-Com - alle anderen haben keinen Anspruch.
> *
> Jetzt klar?!*



Nöö, wieso soll es eine Forderung der Telekom werden? Zwar ging das Angebot des Kunden an die Telekom die hat es aber gar nicht angenommen weil die bei "fremden" 0190 auch keine eigenen Leistungen erbringen will.

Ich verstehe das so:
Es kann zwei Verträge geben, einen mit dem Dienstanbieter des Minderwertes einen weiteren bezüglich der technischen Verbindungsleistung.
Dienstleistervertrag ist unproblematisch. Wer aber wird Vertragspartner bei der Verbindungsleistung?

Kunde hat einen Anschluss bei DTAG und weiss nix von der bunten Welt der Verbindungsnetzbetreiberei (ausser er entscheidet sich bewusst für Call bei Call).
Wenn er den Hörer abhebt und wählt will er gegenüber der Telco  die ihm die Leitung ins Haus gelegt hat ein Angebot abgeben und nicht ggü irgendeinem unbekannten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber der die Nummer schaltet. Da das der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber wissen muss darf und kann er Verbindung nicht als Vertragsangebot an sich selbst verstehen. Kein Vertrag. DTAG wiederum will bei fremden Nummern keinen Vertrag mit Kunden (zu welchen Bedingungen auch). Scheinbar kurioses Ergebnis: Gar kein Vertrag mit Telco. Hanb so schlimm sagt BGH. Zum einen kann Dienstanbieter die Kohle ja selber holen aus seinem Vertrag. Die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sind auch nicht schutzlos. Zum einen können sie Verträge mit der DTAG schliessen und die eigene Leistung an diese verkaufen, dann zieht DTAG aus eigenem Recht Kohle ein und gibt  "Provision" weiter. Oder die Verbindungsleistung wird dem Dienstanbieter in Rechnung gestellt und der begleicht die Rechnung aus seiner unmittelbar beim Kunden eingezogenen Beute.
Ansonsten kann der Dienstanbieter seine Forderung auch an den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber abtreten dann muss der das Geld holen. Dann bleiben aber -wie Jurist und Katzenhai schon gesagt haben- alle Einwendungen erhalten. Das ist das Schöne an der Abtretung.


----------



## kim hyun wook (26 August 2005)

mal wieder spät...:

- Der Anscheinsbeweis bei Mehrwertdiensten war unabhängig vom BGH längst Geschichte - Du (Jurist) schreibst es selbst. Im aktuellen Entwurf zum TKG-ÄndG ist die Priviligierung deshalb auch nur noch für bestimmte Dienste aufgeführt (Sprachverbindung als Hauptleistung) - der Rest ist normale ZPO hinsichtlich Substantiierung der Forderung. 
Über die bei Mehrwertdiensten zugrunde liegende Vertragskonstruktion - die jetzt vom BGH nochmal wiederholt wurde - waren sich dabei alle einig inkl.Literatur).  

- Deshalb: §410 ist der entscheidende Punkt - nur darum ging es im BGH-Urteil nicht. Ein solches Urteil erhöht aber den Druck auf den Gesetzgeber formale Erleichterungen für die Abwicklung von Massengeschäften (Forderungsabtretung) - unter Berücksichtigung der Beschränkungen der Fakturierungsschnittstelle der T-COM - zu schaffen oder die T-COM zur Anpassung der Schnittstelle zu zwingen...

Oder hat jemand eine andere Erklärung dafür, warum im LG Potsdam Urteil steht, dass der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auf die Vorlage der vorhandenen Abtretungsurkunde verzichtet ? Aufwand ?

Gott zum koreanischen Grusse


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Anscheinsbeweis bei Mehrwertdiensten war unabhängig vom BGH längst Geschichte


Nene. In 2004 gab es noch Urteile von Amtsgerichten, die den Anscheinsbeweis für Mehrwertdienste herangezogen haben.
( zB: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwesterburg100504.htm ).


----------



## Der Jurist (26 August 2005)

kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> .... Im aktuellen Entwurf zum TKG-ÄndG ist die Priviligierung deshalb auch nur noch für bestimmte Dienste aufgeführt (Sprachverbindung als Hauptleistung) - der Rest ist normale ZPO hinsichtlich Substantiierung der Forderung.


... Im aktuellen Entwurf zum TKG-ÄndG .... .  Ein Entwurf ist noch lange  nicht geltendes Recht. Aus dem geltenden Recht haben die Telekommunikationsanbieter bislang eine andere Rechtsauffassung rausgelesen. Bis, ja bis der BGH - sie oben - sie eines Besseren belehrt hat.


			
				kim hyun wook schrieb:
			
		

> - Deshalb: §410 ist der entscheidende Punkt - nur darum ging es im BGH-Urteil nicht. Ein solches Urteil erhöht aber den Druck auf den Gesetzgeber formale Erleichterungen für die Abwicklung von Massengeschäften (Forderungsabtretung) - unter Berücksichtigung der Beschränkungen der Fakturierungsschnittstelle der T-COM - zu schaffen oder die T-COM zur Anpassung der Schnittstelle zu zwingen...


Warum, die formalen Erleichterungen bestehen doch.  §§ 14 und 16 TKV sind nur denkbar, weil es bei der Rechnungsstellung Privilegien gibt. Würde ein "normaler" Kaufmann so verkürzte Rechnungen schreiben wie die Telcos ..... denk Dir den Rest selber aus.
Es besteht nämlich überhaupt kein Bedarf für Erleicherterungen. Denn dort  wo die Kunden Leistungen, "echte" Leistungen, erhalten haben, bezahlen die meisten. Es gibt genügend Anbieter von "scharfen Sachen" im Netz, die hier in diesem Forum noch nie vorgekommen sind. Warum? Sie scheinen mit ihrer Kundschaft klarzukommen. Es sind nur die dubiosen Geschäfte, die hier aufschlagen. Erleicherungen für die Rechnungsstellung und den Nachweis, nachdem die Rechtsprechung mit Mühe wieder gute Sitten eingeführt hat: Nein, ganz entschieden nein. Etwas Mühe müssen sich die Telcos auch geben, um ans Geld zu kommen. Im übrigen wäre die Rechtsprechung, so wie sie jetzt ist, und die Änderungen, so wie sie der Gesetzgeber sie jetzt vorsieht, nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn nicht soviel Missbrauch getrieben worden wäre. Also bevor jetzt schon wieder nach Erleichertungen gerufen wird, sollte zunächst vor der eigenen Haustür gekehrt werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen ... 

Teleton hat natürlich recht:

Die T-Com hat "nur" den Vertrag für die Grundleistung - der Vertrag für die Zusatzleistungen *könnte* mit dem Zwischenhändler zu Stande kommen, wenn es hier eine (oder mehrere) Willenserklärungen gäbe. Nur: Mit dem kommuniziert der User nicht wirklich ...


----------

